# 1901 Columbia Chainless Coaster Brake



## fat tire trader (Mar 24, 2014)

I've have this 1901 Columbia Chainless Coaster Brake that was seized. I soaked it in liquid wrench for a long time. It still wouldn't turn, so I soaked it longer, it still wouldn't turn so I started tapping on it with a mallet and it came loose. I still need to take it the rest of the way apart, but at least now, its FREE! Here is a pic of one side of the hub with the brake arm removed. You can see it has a large (damaged) adjusting cone which is similar to the adjusting cone on some one piece bottom brackets




This photo shows the inside side of the brake arm.


----------



## mike j (Mar 25, 2014)

Congrats, the three P's does it again, patience, penetrating oil, & pounding. How available is that adjusting cone? As I've been accessing some of my latest finds, been thinking that there could be categories of crustiness. Say, from Not too crusty, moderately crusty, pretty crusty, all the way to super crusty. Picked up some Super Blaster penetrating oil that seems to be working well. Good luck the rest of the way, that is a real treasure.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 25, 2014)

There is a chance that the adjusting cone is interchangeable with an adjusting cone from a crank. It appears to me that it has the pieces broken off from someone using the wrong tool. It might still be use-able, I'll know when I remove it. These hubs are super rare, so I will photograph and measure all of the parts to create a good parts diagram and possibly have new parts made to help people with missing parts.


----------



## mduveneck (Mar 26, 2014)

*My coaster brake*

Good timing on your post and mine.  I am cross posting my own post (with link below) for others interested.  I, too have the same rear hub and bicycle that I am working on. 
1901 Columbia Chaineless shaft drive model 74.  


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?55901-Coaster-Brake-1901-Columbia


----------

